# New Glock 22 Gen4



## teufelhunden72 (Jun 29, 2010)

i recently bought a glock 22 gen4 but ihave not fired it. i have run a full clip by manual pulling the slide (i.e hand-cycleing) and noticed odd scoring and nicks on the shell casings is this normal?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

teufelhunden72 said:


> i recently bought a glock 22 gen4 but ihave not fired it. i have run a full clip by ejecting by manual pulling the slide and noticed odd scoring and nicks on the shell casings is this normal?


Yes. Most new firearms have some sharp edges, especially inside the magazine feed lips. However, when you shoot the weapon, the pressures inside the case tend to force it against the chamber wall hard enough to iron-out any imperfections left from the feeding/chambering operations. You will still see scratches on the rim from the extractor whether the round was fired or ejected unfired, but they will differ slightly.

Generally, I tell folks that the way their weapon works when they hand-cycle it, and the way it works when it is live-fired are similar in motion but very different in speed. Don't let the way hand-cycling looks/feels affect your opinion of the weapon's potential reliability.


----------



## teufelhunden72 (Jun 29, 2010)

thank you for the reply i was worried that the gun may have defects for i have never owned a new glock before and it being shipped from factory to dealer so soon


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you fired the pistol yet and if so, how did it function? Hopefully you don't encounter any troubles.


----------



## teufelhunden72 (Jun 29, 2010)

fired three fifteen round mags through it last night! no problems and less wear on the shells! i like my new gun it kicks ass!!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

:smt023:smt023:smt023

(one for each magazine) :mrgreen:


----------

